# Dedicated diesel subforum in Engine and Technical Discussion



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think this would be helpful. There is enough difference between the Cruze D and the gasoline version beside the engine that would make it worthwhile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steveg241 said:


> I think this would be helpful. There is enough difference between the Cruze D and the gasoline version beside the engine that would make it worthwhile.


Can you elaborate? When I looked at the 2014 Cruze CDT I couldn't find many differences outside the engine and transmission.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Can you elaborate? When I looked at the 2014 Cruze CDT I couldn't find many differences outside the engine and transmission.


The brakes are bigger as well as different wheel stud pattern. I believe most voters will be either owners or potential diesel owners, so maybe you could have a set number of yes votes to make a decision either way?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As diesel owners are joining I think it would be helpful to have technical areas where gasoline and diesel are kept distinct but equal. 

Engine, transmission, brakes, wheels.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The firewall is also different between the gasoline and diesel versions. I guess it is directly related to the car having the diesel engine, but the whole exhaust system with DPF and urea are different as well as things as the fuel filter, which needs to be emptied at regular intervals. They aren't parts of the engine but because it is a diesel they exist.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Personally, I find it simpler to just have everything under this present forum, especially since it's searchable. I think it could get too hard to find information if you have to sift through different subforums. Maybe I am just not an efficient forum user


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha it appears as if I am the only one that feels this way


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Haha it appears as if I am the only one that feels this way


Everybody is entitled to have an independent view on things and yours is just as valid as anybodies.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie and other Holden Diesel owners - what do you guys think? There are a lot more Diesels running around Australia and Europe than the US and Canada.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Europe is still king for diesels. Australia has been gaining more lately in cars but SUV type vehicles and light trucks have been using both petrol and diesel for quite some time. Since the new type of fuel became available take up of diesel is gaining ground rapidly. Even Hyundai offer a 1.6 TD.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It may not be needed right this second but it for sure will be in the future..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sub forms fer sub forums I love it . maybe less urea contests being displayed for the Masses . 

Dang man don't take it personnel !


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Sub forms fer sub forums I love it . maybe less urea contests being displayed for the Masses .
> 
> Dang man don't take it personnel !


lol


----------



## Press_Corpse (Jun 13, 2013)

What if you added a bunch of sub forums under the diesel part of the forum? Kind of like how the gasoline cruze has its own sub forums. (yes I know I am a little late to the party, but I will be in the market for a car in the next year and leaning heavily towards a diesel cruze)
ie 

Diesel
> Engine + Transmission
>Fuel Economy
>Mods


----------

